

Exponential curves feel gradual and then sudden - avyfain
http://cdixon.org/2015/05/12/exponential-curves-feel-gradual-and-then-sudden/

======
avyfain
_" Exponential growth curves in the “feels gradual” phase are deceptive. There
are many things happening today in technology that feel gradual and
disappointing but will soon feel sudden and amazing."_

The ending is cryptic, and so general as to be meaningless. How do you tell
apart the linear from the exponential?

~~~
nrao123
I think the technologies he means that feel gradual & then will suddenly
accelerate are Bitcoin (he is invested in Coinbase) , Virtual Reality
(Previous investor in Oculus) & Commercial Drone Applications (Invested in
Airware)

